# Filters



## Nightwind15 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 2010 Case Farmall 40 Hydrostatic transmission coming up on 50 hours and want to change the necessary fluids. Where can I get filters? Do any of you order via the internet? I have done searches and can find no listings for Case filter fitment charts. 
[email protected]


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You can get them from Messick's as they advertise on the forum, or you can go to www.caseih.com and use the dealer locator to find your closest dealer and purchase the filters through them.

Messick's address: http://www.messicks.com/


----------



## Nightwind15 (Sep 7, 2011)

Got them from Messick's thank you!! Two Case Dealers could not give me prices on filters they asked me to get the part number from the one's on my tractor. I looked on the filters and they were blank. Go figure. Messick's will get my business from now on.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got what you needed!


----------

